# Which Wheel sealant for up to 2 year protection?



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

im after a wheel sealant that will protect it up to 2 years (with proper maintenance of course)

ive done some reading and C5 is 1 year and Platinum Wheels Coating is up to 2 years

are there any more i should look at?

reason for 2 year sis i hare taking the wheels off lol so rather just do it once and leave it for 2 years!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had C5 last longer than a year, almost 2, and I'm averaging 18,000 miles a year.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I've currently got C5 on my wheels and I'm not too impressed with the durability, maybe I didn't apply correctly or what not as it does work for some. 

I'd recommend some finishkare 1000p high temp sealant. Lasts for ages and is superb on bodywork for winter protection. 

Just my view.


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

I have had C5 on my RS wheels for 18 months and still going strong, nothing sticks to them, just a quick wash with the same shampoo mix used on paintwork and they are gleaming again, wouldn't use anything else....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Regular C.Quartz lasted over 2 years on my Lexus IS-F wheels, and that thing belches brake dust! 

Any of the harder coatings is what you want. The more softer hydrophobic ones tend to hold onto the dust more. Which brand you use isn't important - how you prep, apply, let cure, and look after them is what matters. :thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

raven you got a link to what you talking about? just gonna start lookin at that ta in advance


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C5 lasts 18 months to 2 years on our cars too. Well worth using. A power wash down leaves them virtually good to go but the OCD in me NEEDS to get the shampoo and water on them too 😃


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Another C5 fan here - 18 months and only topped up with Silo 1.5 once or twice.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

polac5397 said:


> raven you got a link to what you talking about? just gonna start lookin at that ta in advance


CarPro don't have the regular C.Quartz anymore, but they have the C.Quartz UK in a 10ml bottle which is enough to do a set of wheels. :thumb:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/cquartz-uk-edition-ceramic-paint-protection-10ml-sample.php?cPath=73

Here is a thread I did about my wheels at the 2 year mark.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317011


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

so you think C5 over the Carbon Collective?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

bigup said:


> so you think C5 over the Carbon Collective?


I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I personally don't rate the C5. I applied it to new wheels front and back after cleaning with panel wipe etc and I do not think they repel dirt any better than with simple wheel wax or similar, just my findings though don't shout at me. I bought the big bottle so have more than enough left to do a set of wheels if interested?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Kirkyworld said:


> I personally don't rate the C5. I applied it to new wheels front and back after cleaning with panel wipe etc and I do not think they repel dirt any better than with simple wheel wax or similar, just my findings though don't shout at me. I bought the big bottle so have more than enough left to do a set of wheels if interested?


When you say C5 doesn't repel dirt any better than wheel wax, in what context? The C5 coated wheels are still going to get dirt on them, it's not a miracle product where your wheels stay clean forever. What it does is provide long term protection. Not 3 months or 6 months but 18 months to 2 years. A simple power wash down and you have an almost touch less wash of your alloys. I've yet to see a wheel wax do that for the same period of time.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

All as above!

Talked my friend in letting me coat his BMW wheels with DLUX. He was most disappointed when his wheels were dirty after a few weeks of heavy use. What he wasn't expecting was then to come up spotless after just a pressure rinse. I've never managed that with any wheel wax or polymer sealant.

Glass / quartz coating for wheels or I dont waste my time


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bigup said:


> so you think C5 over the Carbon Collective?


I'd get the Carbon Collective one to test out. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Dont forget CarPro DLUX either 

http://www.carpro.uk.com/cquartz-dlux-plastic-rubber-coating-stl-kit/
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318030


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I applied Gyeon Rims to my wife's car. Went on easily but too soon to tell how well it will last. Only trouble was it needs to cure for 12 hours before getting wet. Hasn't been on long enough for a proper comparison but it washes very well and beads excellently.


----------



## d_ghedia (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect this but I am looking to have my wheels sealed/coated. I have been looking at the carbon collective platinum wheels. 

What the prep and cure process. 
I was thinking, wash, decon (iron x/purple rain), wash, clay, wash & dry and then apply sealant/coating. Cure for 6-12 hours.


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you considered Gyeon Rim? Priced well and 30ml will do two sets of wheels. 

My wife's fiat 500 is currently wearing Rim and cleaning them is a breeze!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

I ended using c5 on my alloys. Pretty good.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

CarPro DLUX topped.... with Reload


----------



## westiesp (Aug 4, 2014)

Used platinum wheels on a fair few cars now and always surprises both myself and the owner of said cars.

Can't comment on the others as not used them


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Optimum Opti Coat was still going strong at 2years when I sold the car - it was the Pro version though. Just put it on my new cars as well. Very very effective product....


----------

